# Bootszulassung fürs Schlauchboot????



## AKreitner (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hab leider keinen Thread gefunden, deswegen eröffne ich ein neues Thema.

Zu meiner Frage:

Wenn man sich z.B. eine Jahreskarte für den Altrhein kauft, gibt man an das man auch vom Boot aus angelt. Dafür zahlt man glaube ich so um die 26 Euro extra. Da es sich in meinem Fall um ein Schlauchboot handelt, würde es mich interessieren ob ich dieses auch zulassen muss wie z.B. ein GFK Boot mit Liegeplatz oder ob ich mir diese Anmeldung sparen kann?!


----------



## forza.5 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootszulassung fürs Schlauchboot????*

Hallo ???
Schlauchboot mit oder ohne Motor, in welchem Bundesland ???
Der Schein heißt Nachenschein und mit Motor darf man auf dem Rhein bis 5 PS ohne Binnenschein fahren (Führerscheinfrei)


----------



## AKreitner (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootszulassung fürs Schlauchboot????*

Hi,
es handelt sich um ein Schlauchboot ohne Motor eventl. später mal mit E-Motor!
Ort ist in Rheinland Pfalz.
Meine Frage ist nicht ob ich einen Bootsschein brauche sondern ob ich mein Schlauchboot zum Angeln anmelden muss (auf der Geimeinde / Stadt wie bei einem GFK Boot) oder ob ich bei meiner Jahreskarte einfach die 26€ extra bezahle?!

Gruß


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootszulassung fürs Schlauchboot????*

Die Sache ist relativ einfach:

Solange das Boot einen Antrieb unter 3,8kw hat mußte du es nicht anmelden, allerdings muß die Adresse des Eigentümers im Boot stehen - meinerwegen mit Edding auf der Innenseite.

Du benötigst zwingend einen Nachenschein - denn du nutzt das Boot zum fischen, da ist es unerheblich ob du nur Montagen mit rausfährst oder davon fischst.
Die Bootsangelerlaubnis bekommst du vom Händler aber nur, wenn du die Genehmigung (Nachenschein) von der SGD Nord bzw Süd vorliegt... Die ist kostenlos und kann schriftlich, telefonisch oder persönlich abgeholt werden.
Einfach mal bei der für dich zuständigen Behörde anrufen und anfordern.


----------



## AKreitner (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootszulassung fürs Schlauchboot????*

Ah ok,
vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Werd mich diese Woche mal darum kümmern!

Kann geclosed werden


----------



## ulf (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootszulassung fürs Schlauchboot????*

Hallo

Ist der Teil der Altrheins eine Binnenschifffahrtsstraße ? Wenn ja, dann gilt das hier http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifff...inSch/I-Allgemeine_Vorschriften/02/index.html

Gruß Ulf


----------



## malymichalek (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootszulassung fürs Schlauchboot????*

Für alle Berliner 
http://www.wsa-b.de/wir_ueber_uns/bootsregistrierung/index.html

kostet einmalig 18€

mfG malymichalek


----------



## Harry-aus-MA (31. Januar 2013)

*Wie isses beim Pontoonboot???*

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich hab ein ähnliches Problem:
Letztes Jahr hab ich mir ein Colorado XT Pontoonboot geleistet.
Um jedem Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen, hab ich die Wasserschutzpolizei um Hilfe gebeten mir mitzuteilen, ob und ggfs. wie das Teil anzumelden ist.
Die Antwort kam prompt: Eine Zulassung ist nicht erforderlich, eine Kennzeichnung macht aber Sinn (10cm Buchstaben, weiss auf schwarz oder umgekehrt usw.).  Bezeichnung ist "relativ" frei wählbar. Da es sich um ein muskelkraftbetriebenes Vehikel handelt ist nicht mehr erforderlich.
Der Gewässerschein (RP) verlangt aber nicht nur eine Bezeichnung bzw. Namen für das Teil, sondern auch eine gültige Zulassungsbescheinigung!?!
Der Angelhändler meines Vertrauens riet mir, das Boot auf dem Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt registrieren zu lassen „Kostet nur 18€“. Richtig. Nur machen wollten die das dort nicht.
Ein Pontoonboot stellt für das Amt ein Floß dar. Hierfür gibt es nur Tageszulassungen (sehr teuer und auch nicht so einfach zu bekommen – also uninteressant).
Für mein Colorado hab ich ne Herstellerbescheinigung (keine CE – Kennzeichnung nach EU-Standard. Die gibt es aber für die meisten ohnehin nicht, da sie aus US importiert sind.)

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch nen Tipp für mich.

…. Bitte keine Antworten wie „warum hast du denn kein … gekauft“ oder „..willst du mit dem Ding auf den Rhein?“ (will ich nicht)


----------



## Harry-aus-MA (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootszulassung fürs Schlauchboot????*

Gleich noch ne Aktualisierung zu meinem Problem.
Laut Aussage eines Sachverständigen vom
*Verband der Sportboot- und Schiffbau-Sachverständigen e.V. (VBS)*
 (der wurde mit vom Wasser-und Schifffahrtsamt empfohlen)
kostet eine offizielle Zertifizierung zwischen 3000 und 5000€. Unser Gespräch war relativ schnell beendet.


----------

